# first scan after starting stimming question....



## Kirstyboo (Jul 7, 2010)

Hi ladies, sorry for the me post but i just need to ask a quick question....

on your first scan after starting stims how many did you have growing??
i got told i've got 9 'small' on my left and 6 'small' on my right with one being 14mm already...

what does small mean? no one has called to increase my dose and i'm worried i won't get many eggs, any advice please?? thanks

xox


----------



## tracey-lea (Mar 26, 2008)

Hi Kirstyboo
I have been through IVF once already (blessed with beautiful baby girl!) and am currently trying for my second...The amount of follicles you have sounds absolutely fine and quite a few to be honest..! If you already have one at 14mm it doesn't sound like you need to up your dose..they would normally wait until another scan to see if there has been any growth of the others..My first round I only had 4 follicles that grew and out of that only 2 embys were good of which i had put back - the result beautiful baby girl!..this time on my first scan there was no follicle growth, i then started to bleed which was odd, i went in for another scan and follicle growth had started only 3mm, then yesterday i had a scan and only have 5 or 6 follicles all of which have grown to 12mm - so i can still go ahead with cycle (fingers crossed when i go back on tues they have grown again!)..what you have to remember is that it only takes ONE to produce your miracle..so hold on to that thought and keep it positive and really believe in what you want!
good luck love to know how you get on xx
tracey lea


----------



## kandykane (Nov 17, 2008)

don't worry, follies can grow fast in a few days. at your first scan they are often small


----------



## Kirstyboo (Jul 7, 2010)

tracey-lea said:


> Hi Kirstyboo
> I have been through IVF once already (blessed with beautiful baby girl!) and am currently trying for my second...The amount of follicles you have sounds absolutely fine and quite a few to be honest..! If you already have one at 14mm it doesn't sound like you need to up your dose..they would normally wait until another scan to see if there has been any growth of the others..My first round I only had 4 follicles that grew and out of that only 2 embys were good of which i had put back - the result beautiful baby girl!..this time on my first scan there was no follicle growth, i then started to bleed which was odd, i went in for another scan and follicle growth had started only 3mm, then yesterday i had a scan and only have 5 or 6 follicles all of which have grown to 12mm - so i can still go ahead with cycle (fingers crossed when i go back on tues they have grown again!)..what you have to remember is that it only takes ONE to produce your miracle..so hold on to that thought and keep it positive and really believe in what you want!
> good luck love to know how you get on xx
> tracey lea


Hi Tracey Lea

Thank you so much for your reassuring words, you have made me feel tons better, I'm gutted they scanned me so early but guess they have to check...

good luck with you cycle of bubba number 2!! fingers crossed for you! as you said it only takes one!!

thanks again xox


----------



## Kirstyboo (Jul 7, 2010)

kandykane said:


> don't worry, follies can grow fast in a few days. at your first scan they are often small


thank you kandykane and many congratulations to you, best wishes xox


----------

